# Aromatherapy blend for colds



## Bliss (Jan 2, 2007)

2 drops lavender
2 drops rosemary
2 drops eucalyptus

Add 2 drops lavender, 2 drops rosemary and 2 drops eucalyptus to 2 teaspoons milk or cream. Pour into a warm bath and soak.
or
Mix 2 drops lavender, 2 drops eucalyptus and 2 drops tea tree oil. Place in a diffuser and diffuse into your room.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 2, 2007)

To Ease Coughs:

2 drops Eucalyptus
2 drops Lavender
Boil a pot of water and remove it from the stove. While it is still steaming, add 2 drops eucalyptus and 2 drops lavender, immediately cover the pot and head with a towel and inhale for 3 minutes. Keep Eyes Closed.


----------

